

Evasi0n iOS 6 jailbreak released - ValentineC
http://evasi0n.com/?hn

======
lutusp
Warning: jailbreaking your phone is now illegal:

[http://investorplace.com/2013/01/jailbreaking-your-phone-
wil...](http://investorplace.com/2013/01/jailbreaking-your-phone-will-be-
illegal-after-jan-26/)

~~~
danielsamuels
Hahaha, America. Funny country.

